# Bob Sykes Sunday 7/14



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Is anybody else heading out to Bob Sykes in the morning? I plan on getting to the GB side around sun up.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

i went there yesterday with nothing to show for there were some weird catfish looking fish rety positive it was catfish they were swimming on top in 2 schools hiting bait fish


----------

